# Please help with LGB smoke gen question



## KyleT (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello I have just purchased a LGB smoke generator. It states that it is 5V. My questions is how many amps do I need? I am afraid to hook it up and blow it. Does anyone know what the amps are for this guy?

The product number is BG65853

any help would really be great. Thanks for your time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can connect 5V to it and measure the current draw. Electrical devices, when supplied with their rated voltage, draw what they need.

I believe that smoke unit comes with a regulator board that actually supplies the power for the smoke element and the fan, did you get the regulator board?


----------



## KyleT (Oct 24, 2013)

Grunner,
The only piece that comes with it is the smoke gen.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've used other G-scale smoke units and had to have a regulator board. Can you post pictures of this one, I am not familiar with it.


----------



## KyleT (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes I will do that asap


----------



## KyleT (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## KyleT (Oct 24, 2013)

http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/Griffen288/null_zps470bfaf5.jpg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, that's a Seuthe smoke unit, that's why I wanted the picture.  Those will indeed go up in flames at higher voltages! You need a regulator, most folks run them on DC with a bridge rectifier, electrolytic cap, and a 5V TO220 regulator.


----------

